# black aftermarket rims that fit on stock 2006 m6



## rountree23 (Sep 10, 2012)

does anybody out there have photos of 18 inch black aftermarket wheels that fit their stock gto without having to roll the fenders? if you do have the rims, what size rubber can you run without rubbing?

thanks guys and gals!!


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Alot depands on the offset and width of the wheels for what tire to choose.

But the OEM 18" tire option came with a 235.

IMO... the ride quality of the lower profile 18s sucks and I really liked my 17s better. 18s did look much better though.


----------

